# female forms of james????



## mommy43

i planned to use james as a middle name if i had a boy after my uncle who passed away last yr but as im having a girl we forgot the idea dunno if its pregnancy brain or what but i just realized there must be a female form i could use all i can think of is jaymee is there others??


----------



## whiby

i only know of Jaime as well (<------- but I know this spelling)


----------



## JuicyLucy

I like Jaymey/Jamie/Jaime also Jamelia or Jamison


----------



## chatts

I work with an American girl who is Jamie


----------



## poppy fields

Jemima? Sounds similar but different meaning.

Jaqueline? Apparantly derived from James.


----------



## readyforbaby

Jem or Jemma maybe?

On a show I watch, Nip/Tuck, there was a female whose name was just "James"


----------



## HollyGolitely

I like Jamesey for a girl. It's kind of unusual though.


----------



## hopeandpray

^^ me too! never heard it before


----------



## bodacious

I used to know a girl named Jimala pronounced Jim-uh-lee. I would change the spelling though as people called her Jim-ay-la.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have heard James being used for girls now -- but personally prefer Jamie. How about Jamie-Lyn?


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

I like James for a girl but spelt Jayms or you could just use Jay/Jae....


----------



## jamielou

Jamie is the feminine version of James. I happen to think it is a great name ;) xx


----------



## Miss_d

jamie-lee 

x


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Jamey-Leigh, i love that name xx


----------

